# Taking the next step in art: Markers



## Itchigo Icetalons (May 27, 2009)

Alright. So I want to get away from drawing digitally and colour some more traditional works.

I already have a fine (but small) set of faber-castell pencils and I like them, but I felt like I miss something.

Then I saw a fine step-by-step tutorial from TaniDaReal: http://fc00.deviantart.com/fs42/f/2009/143/6/a/Tutorial___Real_Media_coloring_by_TaniDaReal.jpg

I really like his/her colouring style and would like to try it out myself.

Now my question is what markers to buy?

I will probably do copic. But will I take the orignal or the cheaper ciao markers?

And what colour sets should I buy? A cheaper 12 set or a better fitting 36 colour set?

I thank you all for your time.


----------



## Itchigo Icetalons (May 27, 2009)

Crap. I now notice the topic for feedback in the lower part of this sub-forum.

Could a mod please move this?

Thank you.


----------



## krisCrash (May 27, 2009)

Check that links you are pasting in aren't shortened with "..." stuff. They don't work!

I believe if you had wanted to delete this you could've done that under Advanced editing.


----------



## Itchigo Icetalons (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the notification. I totally did'nt notice, I copied without looking... >.>

I can delete my posts here? That is something new to me... o.0


----------



## Skyfire (May 27, 2009)

Give Prismacolors a try.  They are the most affordable of the professional art markers, moreso than Pantone, Copic, Chartpak, etc.  And they are very capable of strong color and neat effects.


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 28, 2009)

Another tip, about Prismas. Buy from http://www.dickblick.com/

They're about %50 off from retail, here. I refuse to buy markers from art shops, because of how overpriced they are.


----------



## onewingedweasel (May 28, 2009)

i got a good set of prismacolors off ebay for about a buck per marker. pretty big set. 
 I would also reccomend dickblick.com i get my replacements from there. I havent tried copic but id love to (but the at the cheapest ive seen $4 per its gonna be awhile til im willing to cough that up) I adore my markers though. 
As for what to buy the normal sets of mostly dark and primary colors are soooo limited. while there is plenty you can do with primary colors you will miss having the lighter shades and skin tones or greys. ( i love my greys) if you get copics id reccomend getting like an anime set or a set with more variety of lights and darks. or look at your work and see what colors you use the most and go from there.


----------



## Horrorshow (May 28, 2009)

I gotta big set of Prismas for fairly cheap at Office Depot, actually. I need to use them way more. :I


----------



## Itchigo Icetalons (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tips all! I have been looking around the internet and had a small chat with tani and I have decided I prefer the better quality of the copic markers.

Money is far from an issue for me. Even so, I took a look at the afore mentioned webshop and if I use the discount there, along with the big difference in dollar vs. euro, I can buy a 36 set for just a bit more expensive than a prismacolor (marker per marker value) in store.

I thank you all for your time. ^^


----------

